# stock wheel weight (300zx)



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

anyone have the exact weight of the stock 15x6.5" wheels?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

which ones? there are 4 different wheels. But they're all about 20 lbs.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

the 87 NA wheels 5x4.5 bolt pattern


----------

